

Best Practical CSS Tutorials??  - WilliamChanner

In your opinion what are the best sites online that show you how to design a site in CSS from scratch?
Looking for tutorials that focus on the practical side of things and forces you to code rather than read about CSS. Almost looking for walk through tutorials. Any recommendations? THANKS!
======
Zolomon
You're better off with just doing something. Make up your mind on something
you wish to create. Imagine a website. Then work till you're there. When you
don't know how to accomplish something - Google it on Bing. "CSS text shadow",
"CSS sidebar", "CSS menu" and so on. You'll be a master in no time. "The
Definitive Guide to HTML & CSS -- Fully Updated" might be worth getting - or
just do another Google for "CSS Reference".

Godspeed.

------
maxbrown
If you're learning from scratch, the first thing I would do is go to w3schools
(<http://www.w3schools.com/css/default.asp>). I swear by them as a tool for
learning the basics - as for actual coding, they have "Try it yourself"
options throughout their lessons.

~~~
Zolomon
I can't help myself, I have to blurt it out: <http://w3fools.com/> \- thus I
would recommend: <http://code.google.com/edu/submissions/html-css-javascript/>

~~~
maxbrown
Wow! Never seen that before. I get the point, though most of their concern
seems to come from very nitpicky things, as well as javascript, which I
wouldn't point someone to w3schools to learn. I stand by the claim that it
serves the purpose of learning basic HTML+CSS.

Someone spent a lot of time on that site...

------
slysf
If you're looking for something to force you to code why not just dive in?
Photoshop up some sorta look you'd like, then pick a CSS framework and start
slicing up your image into the resources that fit the framework.

Here's one that's easy to wrap your head around:

<http://960.gs/>

